# WIndows Movie Maker ?



## MasterofSLK (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollte bei meinem Movie Maker mal einen mpg Film schneiden aber er sagt er kann die Datei nicht lesen unbekannter Fehler! Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich es hinbekomme das er diese Datei lesen kann?



Vielen Dank im Vorraus

MfG

MasterofSLK


----------



## axn (21. Oktober 2005)

Gute Abend!

Folgender Hinweis findet sich auf http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q308464/

*Note:* The MPEG2 format has several codecs that are not supported by Windows Movie Maker. Even if you have downloaded and installed these codecs on your computer, files in the MPEG2 format may not work in Windows Movie Maker or may cause other problems. Converting the MPEG2 format to another compatible format may work for most MPEG2 files. However, some MPEG2 codecs include copy protection schemes that will prevent you from converting the file.

mfg

axn


----------



## MasterofSLK (21. Oktober 2005)

Naja leider konnte mir das auch nicht weiterhelfen da der Rechner immer wieder abstürtzt wenn ich dieses Programm installieren will


----------

